
An investigative reporter in Kansas is laid off for the third time - danso
http://www.cjr.org/united_states_project/lawrence_journal_world_job_losses_karen_dillon.php
======
danso
Small piece of trivia: the paper that laid of the reporter, the Lawrence
Journal-World, is where Django was born:
[http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2015/jul/09/happy-birthday-
djan...](http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2015/jul/09/happy-birthday-django/)

Sad to see the newspaper going through hard times now.

